# Update KB3086255 entfernt Savedisc-Kopierschutz unter Win Vista-8



## DKK007 (9. September 2015)

Heute wurde mit Windowsupdate das Sicherheitsupdate KB3086255 installiert. Das Update ist als wichtig eingestuft.

Dieses Entfernt laut einem Bericht von CB den Savedisc-Kopierschutz, wie es auch schon bei Win10 der Fall ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Microsoft: Update deaktiviert Safedisc unter Windows Vista bis 8 - ComputerBase


----------



## Kusanar (10. September 2015)

Na fein, also alle Spiele, die SafeDisc nutzen, laufen nach dem Update nicht mehr ohne mein manuelles Zutun.

Wenn man Spiele, die SafeDisc nutzen, nach dem Update noch nutzen möchte, muss man den SafeDisc-Dienst von Hand starten. Hier nochmal ein Auszug aus dem CB-Artikel dazu:



			
				ComputerBase schrieb:
			
		

> „sc config secdrv start= disabled“ – deaktiviert den Dienst
> „sc config secdrv start= demand“ – deaktiviert den Autostart des Dienstes
> 
> „sc config secdrv start=auto“ – aktiviert den Autostart des Dienstes
> ...



Die 3 in Rot markierten braucht man eigentlich nicht. Es reicht ja eigentlich, wenn man sich eine Batch-Datei für das Spiel anlegt, in der der Dienst automatisch mit "sc start secdrv" gestartet wird (kurze Pause noch dazugeben, damit der Dienst auch wirklich oben ist bevor das Spiel läuft).
Jeder Dienst, der bei Systemstart erstmal NICHT läuft, macht mich glücklich. Allerdings hätte das mal wieder etwas besser kommuniziert werden können. Bei jedem Update den KB-Artikel nachschlagen macht wohl selten jemand...



			
				ComputerBase schrieb:
			
		

> Empfohlen wurde damals, die betroffenen Spiele in kopierschutzfreier  Form einfach noch einmal zu erwerben; Publisher im Allgemeinen haben  sich bislang nicht geäußert.



Was sollten die auch noch großartig dazu sagen? Vielleicht: Danke Microsoft, dass ihr uns für so teils uralte Spiele nochmal Umsatz generiert?


----------



## marvinj (10. September 2015)

Hauptsache man muss sich wieder selber kümmern und Hand anlegen. Hab ja sonstn ix zu tun...


----------



## michelthemaster (10. September 2015)

Absolut unnötig von Microsoft... -.- Genau so, wie schon bei Win10.

Grüße

Micha


----------



## DKK007 (10. September 2015)

Gibt es denn eigentlich eine Liste, welche Spiele davon betroffen sind? Ansonsten könnt ihr die Spiele die jetzt bei euch nicht mehr laufen hier auflisten, bei längeren Listen am besten mit Spoiler.


----------



## Kusanar (10. September 2015)

Star Trek - Birth of the Federation 
(und ja, ich spiel das nach wie vor)


Hier bei den Daemon Tools gibts eine Liste:
Game Database - DAEMON Tools Forum

Edith sagt:
Auf der deutschen Wikipedia-Page zu SafeDisc steht auch, welche Dateien man bei welcher SafeDisc-Version auf der CD / DVD vorfindet. Hab gesehen dass so einiges an Spielen in der Liste bei Daemon Tools fehlt. So kann man es sich wenigstens selbst zusammenreimen, ob es an SafeDisc liegt, wenn das Spiel nicht läuft.


----------



## DKK007 (10. September 2015)

Die Spiele die ich habe scheinen SecuROM zu verwenden. Die anderen sind entweder eh über Steam usw. gebunden oder Kopierschutzfrei von CBS, PCGH usw.


----------



## freieswort (10. September 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Star Trek - Birth of the Federation
> (und ja, ich spiel das nach wie vor)



ein gleichgesinnter, schön

ich habe vor einigen wochen mods für das spiel gesucht, besonders wo man mit dem dominion spielen kann (gefunden, auf der seite... freu), und dabei ist mir auch dies unter gekommen: Get Files

das ist das ganze spiel, ohne die cd abfrage, kann man auf deutsch oder englisch installieren 

ich habe das spiel erneut damit installiert, damit ich die cd abfrage wegbekomme, funktioniert super, kann ich nur empfehlen

es scheint legal zu sein, zumindest haben die rechteinhaber nichts dagegen bzw dulden es - wahrscheinlich weil es so alt ist und es sowieso nirgends mehr zu kaufen gibt


> This file is created as a backup for your original disk. You should own original so not to violate copyright laws.


----------



## DKK007 (10. September 2015)

Wenn können die ja eh nichts dagegen machen.


----------



## Kusanar (11. September 2015)

freieswort schrieb:


> ein gleichgesinnter, schön
> 
> ich habe vor einigen wochen mods für das spiel gesucht, besonders wo man mit dem dominion spielen kann (gefunden, auf der seite... freu), und dabei ist mir auch dies unter gekommen: Get Files



Jupp. Ist mir auch schon untergekommen, hab es auch damals wegen dem Dominion-Mod gefunden 
Und ja, ich hab auch das Original. Insofern seh ich da jetzt auch kein Problem damit, diesen Installer zu verwenden. Schon erst recht, seit SafeDisc auf Win10 (und jetzt auch auf 7 und 8.x) Geschichte ist.

Ich werd die nächsten Wochen / Monate in einem Langzeitprojekt mal einen meiner Retro-Rechner fit machen, und dann schau ich mal was ich noch alles an Originalen daheim habe, die noch SafeDisc verwenden. Vielleicht leg ich dann mal einen eigenen Thread mit Liste dazu an...


----------



## derP4computer (13. September 2015)

Das waren doch die Zeiten, wo man mit Alkohol und Daemon rumhantiert hat, da freue ich mich umso mehr über meinen Steam Account.


----------



## Shona (13. September 2015)

marvinj schrieb:


> Hauptsache man muss sich wieder selber kümmern und Hand anlegen. Hab ja sonstn ix zu tun...


Batch Datei einmal erstellen und fertig....


```
@echo off
color 0D
title SafeDisc + Game Start

REM Starting SafeDisc
ECHO SafeDisc is starting
sc start secdrv

REM Starting Game
ECHO Game starts in 10 Seconds
for /L %%i IN (10 -1 1) do (
    ping -n 2 localhost>nul
    echo Start in %%i)

REM Change the *.exe for the name of the game exe and copy the file in the folder of the game exe
start xyz.exe

exit
```

Wenn du willst das nach dem Spiel beenden der Diwnst wieder geschlossen wird sieht das so aus. 


```
@echo off
color 0D
title SafeDisc + Game Start

REM Starting SafeDisc
ECHO SafeDisc is starting
sc start secdrv

REM Starting Game
ECHO Game starts in 10 Seconds
for /L %%i IN (10 -1 1) do (
    ping -n 2 localhost>nul
    echo Start in %%i)

REM Change the *.exe for the name of the game exe and copy the file in the folder of the game exe
start xyz.exe

SETLOCAL EnableExtensions
REM CHANGE THE NAME OF YOUR GAME EXE HERE!
set EXE=xyz.exe

FOR /F %%x IN ('tasklist /NH /FI "IMAGENAME eq %EXE%"') DO IF %%x == %EXE% goto FOUND
echo Game not running
goto END
:FOUND
echo Game running
:END
sc stop secdrv

exit
```

Sollte das hier die Batch ständig mit "Game running" spammen musste du dir selbst was basteln, das dir passt.


----------



## Kusanar (13. September 2015)

Sehr schön, die Scripts. Danke dafür 

Nur 2 Dinge möchte ich noch anmerken:

1) 10 sek Warten geht ab Windows 7 leichter:


```
timeout x /nobreak
```

x steht für die Anzahl an Sekunden. Der nobreak-Schalter führt dazu, dass ein Tastendruck den Countdown nicht beenden kann.
Deine Schleife mit dem Pingen war noch bei XP nötig, da gab es diesen Befehl noch nicht.

2) Warum wird am Ende des Batchscripts nochmal gewartet, bevor das Fenster geschlossen wird? Sehe da keinen Sinn drin...


----------



## Shona (13. September 2015)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Sehr schön, die Scripts. Danke dafür
> 
> Nur 2 Dinge möchte ich noch anmerken:
> 
> ...



Zu 1) "timeout x /nobreak" funktioniert aber nicht unter Windows Server 2008 R2  weshalb ich mir das abgewöhnt habe und immer den alten Weg gehe^^ sollte mir das aber vll doch mal in eine Datei schreiben das dies ab Windows 7 geht 
Zu 2) Sicherheit^^ ist so eine Macke, wobei man das bei meinen Scripts kaum mitbekommt den ich lass die meist unsichbar im Hintergrund laufen. EDIT: Entfernt ^^


----------



## Kusanar (14. September 2015)

Ah, ok. Danke für den Hinweis. 
Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, der Befehl sollte eigentlich ab Server 2003 schon klappen.


----------

